# Inexpensive ABS module cover



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

Installed a cover on ABS module on my 05 GTO, billet covers are no longer made, but a Suzuki motorcycle oil filter chrome cover is a perfect fit, it slides on nice and tight and looks awesome. Part number is 990A0-7300, $15.00, I will post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## wysocki396 (Oct 6, 2011)

think im gunna do this


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

gunna??


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

any pictures yet?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

He left out a '0' in the part number. It should be 990A0-73000. Looks like this:


----------

